# Cali Cornbread: Chile Relleno with Bacon and Red bell peppers



## richoso1 (May 7, 2010)

I missed Cinco de Mayo for this post, but the thought lingered on, so here it is.

I poured a thin layer of cornbread mix in the bottom of the loaf pan, and then layered some red bell pepper, then some thick bacon strips, a chile relleno, more bacon, and another layer of red bell peppers, and then the top layer of cornbread mix.












I baked it for 18 min. at 400°, and then I let it cool before cutting it open. The flavors were what I was hoping to achieve. The peppers and bacon were good, and then you get the flavor and bite of the chile relleno, along with the crunch of the crust. Gloria won’t cut loose with the chile relleno recipe, but I can eat all I want of them.



Thanks for taking the time to read/look at my Cali Cornbread.


----------



## rbranstner (May 7, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 8, 2010)

Wow Rich, that makes the taste buds envy on my end.Great job !!


----------



## blackened (May 14, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## treegje (May 14, 2010)

It looks great! Nice job.


----------



## keg_0069 (May 14, 2010)

Looks good. I want a slice


----------



## tjoff (May 14, 2010)

That looks awesome.  How can you go wrong with a chile relleno and bacon.  Heaven on Earth.


----------



## chefrob (May 15, 2010)

all i have to say is...........
it's all good!!!


----------



## ellymae (May 15, 2010)

That looks awesome... thanks for the idea!


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks Amazing!! Great Job!


----------

